# Dental Chew DESPERATION



## Gizmo2011 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi I'm new here, we have a male almost 3 year old Maltese, he was a rescue. I dont know his background, but he is ADORABLE, friendly, and our very first dog. But he is picky as any child I've ever seen. I can't get him to take any dental chew. I've bought the Greenies, beef flavor rawhide, chicken flavor rawhide, peanut butter flavored, I'm at a loss, and frankly ithis is a costly venture trying to find something to get him to chew to clean his teeth. Anyone have any advice? I've tried the Kong with the peanut butter in the middle, but i had to stop because he would rather have that then his food. Instead I bought him peanut butter flavored rawhide which he took to for about a minute, then promptly stuck it in the pile with the others I've tried. HELP, i'm going nuts with this dog. thanks.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am not a big fan of dental chews especially anything rawhide. That is very bad for little dogs. Why not try brushing his teeth? If he won't go for that I would try one of the dental sprays like Leba III. They have been very effective for some members here.


----------



## sunnycleveland (Apr 3, 2010)

OMG - I'm so glad I read this thread - I had no idea rawhide is dangerous!? I searched for more info on SM - "Rawhides do not break down in the tummies and can cause distress or even cut into the tissue and cause bleeding. " I guess they also can expand and cause blockage... Apparently Nylabones are bad too if tiny pieces are swallowed...

I've also been giving Fiona rawhide - she chews on one stick for a couple of days until its gone. 

Great question - what to do if rawhide and nylabone are a no-no?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Rawhide is not healthy for our little ones, a few good alternatives are bully sticks, antlerz, and merrick corporal caps. I have never met a dog who doesn't love bully sticks.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie likes Flossies.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Raw-hides are very dangerous for dogs, especially little ones. I personally knew of a little Chihuahua who died from intestinal blockage due to raw-hide. I wouldn't give "greenies" either...I don't know if they break down all the way. Maybe Flossies or bully sticks are better? Brushing the teeth is probably the best thing to do.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh! I also forgot to add that Himalayan chews & Churpi chews are also great for them, and the majority of dogs like them.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

LJSquishy said:


> Rawhide is not healthy for our little ones, a few good alternatives are bully sticks, antlerz, and merrick corporal caps. I have never met a dog who doesn't love bully sticks.


LOL, about never meeting a dog who doesn't love bully sticks!

I give the grassfed bully twists and sticks to my girl. When she was a puppy I gave steer sticks because they're more narrow. 
Olivea also likes the Zukes Z Ridge Dental bones.

You can get all the above from The Only Natural Pet Store online.
Natural Dog Bones and Chews at Only Natural Pet Store


----------



## Gizmo2011 (Feb 5, 2011)

thank you all for the advice on the dental sticks. I had no idea that rawhide was bad for smaller dogs, but I will be getting rid of those. I'll try the bullysticks, and of course brush his teeth. I bought one of those finger brushes, and he seemed to take to it. I appreciate all the info and I'm so glad I found this forum.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gizmo2011 said:


> thank you all for the advice on the dental sticks. I had no idea that rawhide was bad for smaller dogs, but I will be getting rid of those. I'll try the bullysticks, and of course brush his teeth. I bought one of those finger brushes, and he seemed to take to it. I appreciate all the info and I'm so glad I found this forum.


I brush Tyler's teeth every night with dog toothpaste and I used gauze on my finger. You have to make sure to really get to the back teeth inside and out - which my vet pointed out to me. I couldn't get that finger toothbrush far enough back since Tyler's mouth is so little. I don't give him any chews. i know that some are treated with preservatives that I don't think are safe. I also don't like the stringy stuff that results from chewing on the flossies. Am afraid he'll choke on them and I think that his tearing was worse with them. He does have Antlers but he isn't even that wild about them. He does love chewing his Kona Chicken Jerky treats made in the USA though


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I am afraid to give flossies or bully sticks. She eats to fast and swallows too fast as well.
I like the dental chew called terrabone. Quite expensive, though.


----------

